# I can't stop the gas



## Edwin2017 (Oct 7, 2017)

the main reason why I had to quit the job isn't the chronic constipation that is unable to be treated due to the only treatment available to me was no successful. I was moved to another area at the job where it's more crowded and had to work closer to people. Before I had my own table and wasn't as close to people. But I kept having gas and I believe, actually I am sure it's related to the chronic constipation because I notice when I go better there is less gas. If gas doesn't stop it's because I have to go and push harder. Sometimes when I have gas and cannot get it out I will put myself in one of the biofeedback/therapy positions I was taught for constipation and that's how I am able to release some of it. That's how I know it's related to constipation. Other times I feel fine with very little gas. But if I am hungry and have to eat I will have gas. This happened at the job a lot. Everything had to be timed. If I eat breakfast I will have to go to the bathroom in about 40 minutes after that and it will take about 35-45 minutes of having to do breathing techniques and positioning myself. I will go but will always have to push after and at the end. Sometimes I have to push from the beginning. I was laughed at the job because of this gas that others could hear. It's not the gas that actually has smell... just the kind you can hear. Almost every freaking food causes me to have gas sometimes. I tried and it's always every food. So after eating lunch finally at the job I would come back and have gas. Well I couldn't take it anymore and I quit that job 2 months ago. Just by having this problem with gas alone has affected my social life, and I can't ever date ever because of this. i tried probiotics, linzess for the constipation, beano, and nothing works. The worst product I ever tried for gas when this constipation problem started was Gas-X..... it actually caused me more gas and was embarrassing. Sometimes taking medications like high dosage of vitamin D--- that can cause constipation and since I already have chronic constipation that has made it worse and during this time I will have even more gas. That's why I try to avoid medications of any kind including supplements because they also have this negative side effect.

I was diagnosed with pelvic floor dyssynergia and before that I was diagnosed with esophagus acid reflux--- I did the treatment, meds for 2 weeks and almost completed it except I started having chest pains and had to stop. The doctor didn't want to prescribe anything else for this.

How is esophagus acid reflux related to regular gas and leaky gas?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

It is likely not related at all. The pelvic floor dyssynergia is


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Try this trick to help empty your bowels a bit more: towards the end of your BM, grab some toilet paper and blow your nose.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

STOP! DO NOT PUSH ANY FURTHER! 3 Things may happen:

1) internal prolapsed hemorrhoids (if you're lucky)

2) Mucosal or worse, Rectal prolapse

3) Pelvic floor drop/ pelvic muscle tear

I started out with constipation too. You can take natural laxatives such as dragonfruit (REALLY REALLY USEFUL). It's better than miralax. Take magnesium oxide to loosen the stool, don't take too much because it causes diarrhea. Too much dragonfruit can cause diarrhea too but dragonfruit diarrhea smells more pleasant.

Constipation normally means you aren't drinking water, you don't eat enough fruits or veggies, or you do not have enough good bacteria in your colon. I'd suggest eating a small amount of fermented foods like sauerkraut or kimchi. Could be comorbid (having two or more of these problems). Don't take a lot of probiotics at once because you'll be gassier.

Gas-x will make you fart. It takes all the air bubbles and combines them into a large gas bubble and you'll poot it out. If you're vitamin D deficient, don't stop taking it. Vitamin D deficiency is also associated with IBS which is associated with gassiness. Acid reflux can also be due to low stomach acid. If I had a hypothesis, I'd say that low stomach acid allowed some unpleasant bacterial strains in your food to survive and move down into the colon where it colonized. If this is true, you can try taking betaine HCl but you should stop taking HCl once you feel a warm sensation in your stomach, which would mean you already have enough acid.

Gas is not avoidable. Do not wait too long to eat because your body will create a basic substance to counteract the stomach acid, which releases carbon dioxide and gives you gas. If you're hungry, eat something small like a granola bar with less sugar. Avoid sugars the best you can. I stick with a crunchy nature valley bar. Also, do not eat too much soluble fiber at one time because it will lead to constipation and gas. I hope this information helped.


----------

